# Super Nano coils



## Puff Daddy (17/10/15)

I just built a dual super nano coil on a 1mm drill bit for 4 wraps. Its a vortice RDA and its on a penny mod. The reason for the build is I wanted the lowest possible ramp up time that is still safe. My ramp up time is about 0.2-0.3 seconds and I am able to drag for about 4 seconds. For the wicking I wrapped it a single wick once around each coil, leaving the ends of the coil open.

So far this build has been chucking the vapor and flavour like a beast, but I wanted to hear the communities thoughts on it and if there is some other coil build that will give me a similar experience. Also is this setup safe, My resistance is at about 0.15Ohm running about a 40A 3.7V battery. In theory it should work, and it does, I'm just curious is all.


----------



## Andre (17/10/15)

What battery are you using?


----------



## Puff Daddy (17/10/15)

Tesiyi 18650 3.7V Li-Mn 40A with a 2600mAh charge


----------



## DoubleD (17/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> Tesiyi 18650 3.7V Li-Mn 40A with a 2600mAh charge



Dude, you shouldn't be going that low in resistance on those rewrapped batteries, most if not all rewrap batteries companies lie about the discharge ratings to boost sales. Honestly never heard of Tesiyi batteries before you mentioned it.

So to answer your question about safety, IMO, no its not safe


Edit:
Okay after a search I can across this thread posted by Gizmo - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-new-arrival-tesiyi-18650-2600mah-40a.t15422/

I dont know much about these specific batteries so take my advice with a pitch of salt..

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (17/10/15)

I'm going to buy a Sony battery next month, my funds are just a bit tight at the moment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (17/10/15)

Pics please!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/10/15)

I have not seen any independent tests on those batteries as yet. If the claimed 30A continuous discharge rating is correct you are on the edge, but should be ok. Be careful.


----------



## johan (17/10/15)

Christos said:


> Pics please!



Here's the pic: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-new-arrival-tesiyi-18650-2600mah-40a.t15422/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/15)

I don't trust those batteries, some googling yields no results except for places to buy them, there is no feedback at all yet. A search for Tesiyi on ECF resulted in 0 results. I wouldn't pull more than 20A (if that) from these things. 

You didn't say what wire you've used so I did calcs for 26g and 28g:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (17/10/15)

johan said:


> Here's the pic: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-new-arrival-tesiyi-18650-2600mah-40a.t15422/


Sorry @Andre, I meant pics of the coils!


----------



## stevie g (17/10/15)

Dude effing dangerous in a tube mech an inherent trait of the switch design. 

No one is eternally vigilant and that switch can be trigger too easily by mistake. 

If you want crazy build like that go parallel box mod/mech

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/10/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> I just built a dual super nano coil on a 1mm drill bit for 4 wraps. Its a vortice RDA and its on a penny mod. The reason for the build is I wanted the lowest possible ramp up time that is still safe. My ramp up time is about 0.2-0.3 seconds and I am able to drag for about 4 seconds. For the wicking I wrapped it a single wick once around each coil, leaving the ends of the coil open.
> 
> So far this build has been chucking the vapor and flavour like a beast, but I wanted to hear the communities thoughts on it and if there is some other coil build that will give me a similar experience. Also is this setup safe, My resistance is at about 0.15Ohm running about a 40A 3.7V battery. In theory it should work, and it does, I'm just curious is all.



Hi @Puff Daddy , i am no super sub ohming expert, but i would not continue with that setup at that resistance. 

On another point, I also love fast ramping coils. Not super nano like yours, but in my Reo/RM2 i often build a paracoil with 5 double wraps of 29g or 30g. My latest 29g one came out at about 0.4 ohms and i use a 1.6mm ID. My wick goes in the middle. Nowhere near as small as yours or as hectic a low resistance as you, but i love this coil. Results in super instant vaporisation with no aferburner effect. Flavour is superb and crisp. So i know and appreciate what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/15)

I've been scratching around a bit and found a few references to a battery with the same specs as the Tesiyi, it's labeled as Brillipower 2600 40A. The test on those had a maximum current draw of *15A*. Most online shops selling them removed them from their product offerings after the test results. Now that makes me wonder if they weren't perhaps rewrapped as Tesiyi with the same claims

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (18/10/15)

Try keeping the 1mm ID, dual coils, but ncrease the wraps to between 9 and 11. There is a cool video by Rip Trippers about nana dragon coils and a thread on here. Still has great ramp-up time and much safer for the battery


----------



## Coco (18/10/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been scratching around a bit and found a few references to a battery with the same specs as the Tesiyi, it's labeled as Brillipower 2600 40A. The test on those had a maximum current draw of *15A*. Most online shops selling them removed them from their product offerings after the test results. Now that makes me wonder if they weren't perhaps rewrapped as Tesiyi with the same claims



With Brillpower I was quite surprised in the number of intl. vendors that stepped up with a "this is not good for our customers" and dumped them from sale instead of trying to make a quick buck. Customers (mostly) never do their own research, but they will believe what vendors tell them. This will only always end up in tears.

The Brillpower tests -

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...st-results-only-a-15a-3000mah-battery.702075/

I stick to what I said in the Tesiyi thread: until there is proof of actual ratings and independent tests, I would steer clear. We know their claims are impossible, so why are we taking chances?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

